# Help on installation failure, locked



## juinst (May 3, 2021)

I would like the community to help with installing freeBSD on a celerom j1800 desktop. I already tried to install freeBSD, pfsense and opnsense from this desktop but in all cases the installation hangs at boot, after the freeBSD boot screen. Could someone help me? is my desktop really compatible with the system? It is an intel celeron j1800, 4 GB of DDR3 ram and a 160 GB sata HD. I downloaded the images and recorded on the right USB stick, but it always crashes. Those are the errors. I tried to change the ACPI Support to OFF, but it also crashes and the installation does not continue.


----------



## astyle (May 3, 2021)

A few questions/suggestions: 

Can this system boot a Windows rescue disk (One should have come with the system when it was new)? 
If it can, then I'd suspect the USB installation stick. Re-format it, make sure you get all the details right, and  try again.
If the system cannot boot anything (Not the Windows rescue disk, not your FreeBSD install sticks), I'd suggest getting into your BIOS and see what can be done, like a hardware scan. Google for troubleshooting instructions for your motherboard and BIOS.
Those BIOS troubleshooting instructions very well can turn up results that suggest your hardware is just too rusty, and needs to be replaced. Your hardware specs are rather old (circa 2014, and SATA as opposed to SATAIII), but they are there. If your hardware were in  decent shape, FreeeBSD would take it OK.


----------



## TempleBSD (May 3, 2021)

From the looks of it, there might be an issue with reading from your installation media. The FreeBSD shot is very interesting here as it doesnt move toward the actual boot-sequence and shows the "cant find"-errors. Verify the checksum of your downloads, try a different approach of getting the image on your medium, use a different USB-Stick, try a USB2.0 port directly on your motherboard (on the back of your computer). Have you chosen the .iso disk images or the memstick.imgs? If using a USB then memstick should be used. If none of those work, reset your UEFI/BIOS to factory default and try the install again.


----------



## mark_j (May 3, 2021)

Where's FreeBSD in all this mess? I see opnsense, pfsense and hardenedbsd. One might suggest seeking support at one of those sites?


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 3, 2021)

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives
					

Questions about 'derivative FreeBSDs', like  GhostBSD DesktopBSD TrueNAS XigmaNAS OPNsense pfSense PacBSD BSD Router Project NomadBSD helloSystem  should be asked on the forums and/or mailing lists for these specific products. See below for links.  If you still think your questions should be...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## TempleBSD (May 3, 2021)

I reckon the images are just to underline that the problem might not be related to the os of choice but rather have something to do with hardware, configuration etc.


----------



## mark_j (May 4, 2021)

That may be true but FreeBSD derivatives are not pure FreeBSD. So the ability to diagnose a problem is limited.
If juinst wants to install FreeBSD 13R and show a screen shot of that, he/she might get a few more nibbles on his fishing line. 

I would add, as a very basic rule, you should *always* confirm checksums with the ISO/Images you download just in case you're getting corrupt images.


----------

